# Hi to all you campervanning people



## Ladyandthetramp (May 2, 2008)

Just discovered this amazing-looking forum and am so pleased - it looks great! 

I've been a camping afficionado since the age of ten when my folks bought me a tent for my birthday, in May. I pitched it in the garden that day and they couldn't get me to sleep in the house again until late October! Since then I've never liked sleeping in houses much.

Having hit my forties I decided to get a camper van - an F reg Transit Travelhome, and that was the start of a very serious addiction! I'm now on my 4th van - recently downsized to a Trigano Tribute so I can wild camp more easily.

Mostly I go off on my own, with my Jack Russell for company, but sometimes I can persuade my hubby to join me. (The tramp, incidentally, is the dog - not the husband!). I used to be a little nervous but now am very happy to wild camp if I can find a suitable spot. 

I'm headed back to Scotland (whence I came) soon and hope to find good places in Dumfries and Galloway and in NE Scotland. Any suggestions gratefully received!

I'm looking forward to exploring the forum.
Thanks and very best wishes,

Hils


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 2, 2008)

welcome to the best site around please enjoy and ask as many questions as you want


----------



## sammclouis (May 2, 2008)

*welcome to wildcamping....enjoy,sammclouis*


----------



## Belgian (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to this most friendly site. Welcome to 'Jack' also (we have 2).
Greetings from the other side of the ditch.


----------



## sundown (May 2, 2008)

hi, Ladyandthetramp
and welcome to wildcamping 
this is a great forum for tips and info.
I know you'll enjoy it here!


----------



## wildman (May 3, 2008)

Hi Hils, welcome to the site. you will find many northern based members all of whom will overwhelm you with hospitality, advice, free wine etc. As a southern male (plus wife)I tend to miss out


----------



## cipro (May 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome, you will find plenty of wild stop information on this site , check out the SEARCH tab at the top of screen or ask the question there are a few scots on board that can help


----------



## Ladyandthetramp (May 4, 2008)

*Thanks for such a warm welcome*

..and of course, when I got to really searching the forum I found lots of great advice on places to stop in South Scotland. Duh!

The wild and woolly Russell and I will report back on any good spots we discover...we're off next week...please, please don't bucket down this time!

Many thanks again, folks!
Hils


----------



## sundown (May 4, 2008)

do you mean next week, like, starting tomorrow,
if so the weather forecast is looking good for all of Scotland.
we are heading north tomorrow.
so have a good trip and if you see an auto-sleeper amethyst
give us a wave


----------



## Trevor (May 5, 2008)

Hello and Welcome Ladyandthetramp.


----------

